# Name my Scrub!



## Jungle.01032 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi guys, any ideas on what i can call my female scrub


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 28, 2011)

Goodluck!


----------



## gandal88 (Sep 28, 2011)

noooooo bitey !!!


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank god its a snake was going to suggest getting a wax lol


----------



## gandal88 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol!!!


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 28, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Thank god its a snake was going to suggest getting a wax lol



Actually laughing out loud right now...

Call her Brillo.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 28, 2011)

Scrubber ?


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 28, 2011)

Curly, Ok I will stop


----------



## Jungle.01032 (Sep 28, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 28, 2011)

Jungle.01032 said:


> :shock:



See what you started now lol


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 28, 2011)

LOLOLOL. "Joan"


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 28, 2011)

Not having a dig but how long have you been keeping snakes? It's not often you get a name my snake thread when someone owns a scrubby. People are normally over the whole getting name idea by the time they progress to scrubbies.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 28, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Not having a dig but how long have you been keeping snakes? It's not often you get a name my snake thread when someone owns a scrubby. People are normally over the whole getting name idea by the time they progress to scrubbies.



I dont see any name suggestion in this post


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 28, 2011)

Man... Can't people think of their own pet names these days? It's like going down the street and asking 'Hey, you, will you name my newborn kid?'. 
Well, not exactly, but still, you get the picture. 

And I'm just as curious as ab, this is probably the first ever 'Name my scrub' thread that I've seen. 

You do know what to expect when it reaches full size, right? Hope so.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 28, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Not having a dig but how long have you been keeping snakes? It's not often you get a name my snake thread when someone owns a scrubby. People are normally over the whole getting name idea by the time they progress to scrubbies.



I would start a "name my scrub" thread , but my "name my dragon" thread got deleted  .. so I might just think of names for the OPs scrub.

Miss Mike? thats a good strong name

oh oh oh , how about "Yaf" ???


----------



## Jungle.01032 (Sep 28, 2011)

im pretty sure that i know how big this snake will get, ive been keeping all different sorts of reptile since i was 7 years old and have 3 snakes of my own. :x


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2011)

Morelia kingornei??


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 28, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> I dont see any name suggestion in this post



Mine was a name suggestion. Brillo would be a good name for a scrubbie. Brillo pad... 'scrub' python, and if you hold either wrong you'll lose some skin. See? It suits!


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 28, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> Mine was a name suggestion. Brillo would be a good name for a scrubbie. Brillo pad... 'scrub' python, and if you hold either wrong you'll lose some skin. See? It suits!



Very constrive I thought


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 28, 2011)

Jungle.01032 said:


> im pretty sure that i know how big this snake will get, ive been keeping all different sorts of reptile since i was 7 years old and have 3 snakes of my own. :x


Lol, it's not the size I'm worried about. And are you only pretty sure, or certain, lol.  You should know of their mood swinging reputation, angel one minute, wanting to eat your face the next. No need to get defensive or 'angry faced', I'm just looking out for the odd newbie that doesn't know what they're getting themselves into is all.

Edit. Oh um, to keep on topic. I'd name it... uh, Turkey. Like Scrub Turkey.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 28, 2011)

"Tinkle pop" ?


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 28, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> Lol, it's not the size I'm worried about. And are you only pretty sure, or certain, lol.  You should know of their mood swinging reputation, angel one minute, wanting to eat your face the next. No need to get defensive or 'angry faced', I'm just looking out for the odd newbie that doesn't know what they're getting themselves into is all.



How many years have you been Keeping and researching the species? May be you could give some more constrive advice?


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 28, 2011)

Scrubbys are kinda dangerous compared to other ozzy pythons , I would never trust my two and they are only around 11-12 foot atm... but it's no different than owning a dog..Dog's can attack and kill as well -

"Myrtle" is a cool name


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 28, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> "Myrtle" is a cool name



eucalyptus?  :lol:


----------



## Jungle.01032 (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for all of these names guys, appreciate it.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 28, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> eucalyptus?  :lol:



"tea Tree" , sorta a hippy name , but hey.. It's a name


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 28, 2011)

Go with curly


----------



## Boidae (Sep 28, 2011)

gibblore said:


> thank god its a snake was going to suggest getting a wax lol



hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Jungle.01032 (Sep 28, 2011)

HAHA curly is a hilarious name for a big snake


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 28, 2011)

Stroppy, scrubby, female, snakey, hissy, slithery, untrustworthy ------ *Julia G*!


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 28, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> How many years have you been Keeping and researching the species? May be you could give some more constrive advice?


I haven't kept this species, and the reason for that is simple: Their attitude. I have researched information on them (specifically their attitude) for the past 3 years or so. Within that time I have read many a story of 'bipolar' Scrubbies. 

My advice was constructive, if you don't know what you're getting yourself into, you shouldn't get yourself into it. The size isn't the main problem, it's their attitude. Buying a cute little hatchy and not expecting it to grow into a demon is sure to be an easy mistake for some.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 28, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> I haven't kept this species



Thanks for the advice


----------



## maddog-1979 (Sep 28, 2011)

geoff


----------



## Defective (Sep 28, 2011)

how about scrubby


----------



## starr9 (Sep 28, 2011)

ok here are some names i looked at calling my stimmi (now I think ill call her Lilly!!) 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Isisor more likely Aset in egypt (Thename Isis means "Throne" )
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nutgoddess of the sky (oldest egyptian godess)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Amunet[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] –female aspect of the primordial concept of [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]air[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] inthe Ogdoad cosmogony; depicted as a [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]cobra[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] snakeor a snake-headed woma[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hemsut[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] -goddess of fate and protection[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ma'at[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] –goddess who personified concept of truth, balance, justice and order[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mehen[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] -protective snake god which coils around the sun god Ra during hisjourney through the night[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Menhit[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] –goddess of war, associated with Sekhmet[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Meret[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] -goddess associated with rejoicing, singing and dancing[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Saa[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] or Sia -deification of perception[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Unut[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] -snake goddess[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wadjet[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] –snake goddess and protector of [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]LowerEgypt[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zeppelin[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kora = a companion[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jinx= a charm[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Una= one[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zea-[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Neith[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Anika– female[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]morgana[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]maya[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Aurora- dawn

Hope this helped![/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Jungle.01032 (Sep 28, 2011)

ok, thanks for the advice chantelle_savage, scrub pythons are not for everyone, but there are some who wish to accept the responsibility of caring for one of these snakes. I know what i have gotten myself into.... trust me


----------



## Smithers (Sep 28, 2011)

Wattle - Native Species

Wattle he be like today


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 28, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Thanks for the advice


You're pretty disrespectful. The reason I don't own a Scrub is very logical, but of course you just want to skip that part.

Ask someone who keeps them and I can bet you that many will say the same thing, they're not a species that can be trusted.



Jungle.01032 said:


> ok, thanks for the advice chantelle_savage, scrub pythons are not for everyone, but there are some who wish to accept the responsibility of caring for one of these snakes. I know what i have gotten myself into.... trust me



That's very good to hear. I wasn't being mean or anything, I can assure you. I was just asking if you knew what you were getting into. 
Anyway, I'm still standing with the name 'Turkey'. Lol. Though I do like Smither's suggestion.


----------



## DeadCricket (Sep 28, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> Mine was a name suggestion. Brillo would be a good name for a scrubbie. Brillo pad... 'scrub' python, and if you hold either wrong you'll lose some skin. See? It suits!


 
You've got my vote

I might get a scrubby just to call it that lol


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 28, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> You're pretty disrespectful. The reason I don't own a Scrub is very logical, but of course you just want to skip that part.
> 
> Ask someone who keeps them and I can bet you that many will say the same thing, they're not a species that can be trusted.



I have kept this species in the past and do wish I never had to part with them. I happen to agree with you by the way, but this thread was not about the keeping or ability to is was about a name I belive. Which is why I only gave advice on a name. As to the keeping on topic rule which we have shattered cheers.


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 28, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> I have kept this species in the past and do wish I never had to part with them. I happen to agree with you by the way, but this thread was not about the keeping or ability to is was about a name I belive. Which is why I only gave advice on a name. As to the keeping on topic rule which we have shattered cheers.



Well I'm glad you agree. I have actually kept to the topic in the bottom of half of my posts so far. Which is more than I can say for you, Mr.  

I reckon we should vote. I do probably think that Wattle is a better name than Turkey. Sigh, so my vote goes to Smithers suggestion "Wattle".


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 28, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> Well I'm glad you agree. I have actually kept to the topic in 2 of my 3 previous posts so far. Which is more than I can say for you, Mr.
> 
> I reckon we should vote. I do probably think that Wattle is a better name than Turkey. Sigh, so my vote goes to Smithers suggestion "Wattle".



I am ashamed whats to be done lol


----------



## Jungle.01032 (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks guys, i think we should vote: Wattle, curly or turkey?


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 28, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> I am ashamed whats to be done lol


You can redeem yourself with a vote! Quickly! Lol.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 28, 2011)

I vote "Perky nana" !! or Wattle!


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 28, 2011)

Poll it is, Go curly you hairy little devil


----------



## shell477 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wattle!


----------



## leamos (Sep 28, 2011)

My vote is Moggy, you know what they say you are what you eat


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 28, 2011)

How about pinch....as in pinch an inch!


----------



## Shotta (Sep 28, 2011)

Sakura


----------



## AirCooled (Sep 28, 2011)

There should be a sticky of snake names,everyone could add to the sticky.People have trouble name snakes because you like to name them that suits personalities,the look,the type,etc.They want them to be individuals but this is the difficulty.I have never had trouble because I have a easy way that so far has not fail yet.


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 28, 2011)

call her a hospital trip


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 28, 2011)

Something like 'fluffy' is always a good name in these situations i think :lol: , it is contradictory because snakes aren't fluffy and also because they eat fluffy things lol. 
Priscila, Rosey, Claret (because it's the colour of blood and the snake could easily make you bleed lol), Pansy also comes to mind.
PMS also came to mind lol.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Sep 28, 2011)

call it "000"


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 28, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> I vote "Perky nana" !!




FREAKING HILARIOUS!:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 28, 2011)

how about dirty scrubber,....


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 28, 2011)

As much as I like my own suggestion I'm going with "Wattle", that's a good call, simple and witty


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 28, 2011)

Call her Big Betty


----------



## AirCooled (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> how about dirty scrubber,....


 Rosie is a scrubber from Whole Lotta Rosie,ACDC plus being a Scrubby there will be a whole lotta snake


----------



## Frosty (Sep 28, 2011)

Beryl.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 28, 2011)

Stitches... 

make a mistake and that's what you'll need.


----------



## melly88 (Sep 28, 2011)

izzy - short for is he going to bite me
i named mine tiny tim


----------



## littlemay (Sep 28, 2011)

Soda, hey, it's a beautiful name


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 28, 2011)

richoman_3 is a great name


----------



## smigga (Sep 28, 2011)

Johnbob


----------



## camspeed (Sep 28, 2011)

Going to write a snake names book and sell it on here. I'll make a fortune.

How about Monty? As in, Monty python. Haha


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 28, 2011)

camspeed said:


> How about Monty? As in, Monty python. Haha



your a bit hilarious


----------



## smigga (Sep 28, 2011)

camspeed said:


> Going to write a snake names book and sell it on here. I'll make a fortune.
> 
> How about Monty? As in, Monty python. Haha



hahahahaha NO


----------



## Oscar90 (Sep 28, 2011)

i second the name fluffy =) imagine a 7 odd meter python named fluffy


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 28, 2011)

What about Fuzzy? It is a scrub right?


----------



## Bandit05 (Sep 28, 2011)

does it matter what you call it, it cant hear you


----------



## snakeynewbie (Sep 28, 2011)

Rover, Rex, Spot

Oh wait it was female right?

Sheila


----------



## gandal88 (Sep 29, 2011)

i vote wattle


----------



## Sarah11 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hahaha beryl has my vote!! love it when animals have typically human names. Our bredli is named skitch. Like skitch em boy!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 29, 2011)

Sadie - as in the cleaning lady (a scrubber...)

Also, there are a thousand Baby name books out there, why hasn't someone written a 'name my pet' book. Oh, wait, that's why, sigh


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Sep 29, 2011)

tiny, fluffy or sparkles, something really lame for a snake which can eat a small child

i do like beryl too tho


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Sep 29, 2011)

snakeynewbie said:


> Rover, Rex, Spot
> 
> Oh wait it was female right?
> 
> Sheila



My little Stimmi is called Sheila


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 29, 2011)

If we're trying out typically cliche ironic names, I vote Skippy. Cause she can't. Also because she could eat one.


----------



## Yerri_03 (Oct 27, 2011)

Adrenochrome..


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 27, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Scrubber ?



I was gonna say scrubber!! i like it!! great minds think alike hey smithers haha


----------



## Trench (Oct 27, 2011)

fifi 
cuddles 
snuggles


----------

